# KryptoAllez Diet & Training Journal



## KryptoAllez (Jul 2, 2002)

I decided to start one here as well as I'm having my doubts about the other BB forum I belong to, plus it's just nice to hang out with those closer to my age and many of my online friends are here now as well.  So here goes, starting it from today.

A little background first though.  I started seriously bodybuilding in March of 2000.  I trained for about a year and a half before I got serious with my diet.  I became serious with my diet after meeting Dr. Pain on Abc.  I owe 95% of what I know about diet & nutrition to him.  I would certainly not have had the success I've had with my diet if it wasn't for his help.  So I've been seriously dieting, writing my own diets with DP's help since August of 2001.  I started out the beginning of August at 22% body fat.  By about 2 weeks into the diet, I dropped down to 19% body fat and then had some photos taken.  By Nov of 2001, I dropped down to 16.6% body fat and had more photos taken (amatuer of course).  After that I had a few setbacks in my fat burning with the holidays and all and I feel as if I haven't made much progress since then despite my clean diet, but as DP would say, not clean as I am a protein bar junkie, lol.  Not anymore though, as you will soon see!

That brings us up to today's entry, July 2, 2002.

Well, I finally got tired of writing my own diets and being stuck at the same body fat, which in itself, I'm not even sure what the heck I'm at! It's been VERY frustrating to say the least! All I know is that the amount of definition I have has looked the same for months (as far as I can tell). Back in March I had hubby measure me (with plastic calipers) and we came out with 15.8%, we remeasured at the end of May and got 19.8%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And I KNOW that can't be true since I had started fat burners since March, keeping the same strict diet, didn't experience any loss of definition, still got my 6 pack, added to the fact that 19.8% is about what I was last August! Now I KNOW I didn't just gain it all back while I've been dieting to lose (and still have my abs)! Anyway, then he measured me again about a week ago and got 17.7% so who the heck knows!! My body fat readings are all over the friggin' place! So I don't know what I am! Seems like I haven't made any real progress since my November photos. The bottom line is that I feel I've been stagnant in the fat burning department and it was time for a change. I've been at this since August of 2001 and I finally decided to just give someone else a crack at my diet. 

So I am now following a diet made specifically for me by Beverly Nutrition. They've got me on a 2000 calorie diet with the goal to lose fat while retaining/gaining lean muscle.

I will post the diet I'm on in a sec. As far as my training goes, I am lifting 3-4 days a week, depending on how I split it up. I have 3 hour long intense speed skating practices twice per week, and I have added more cardio to get this darn fat burning going again. So I usually get in a total of 4-5 days of cardio (including speed skating practices) at a minimum of 20 min sessions. Besides skating for cardio, I use the elliptical trainer and the stationary bike.

As of June 28, 2002

female 5'5" 140 lbs, calipered at 17.7% body fat

Meal 1: 1 whole egg + 3 whites, 3 oz. lean beef or turkey, 1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2: 2 scoops Beverly Ultra Size, 2 tbsp heavy whipping cream or 1 tbsp flax oil and 12 oz. water OR 5 oz. chicken or turkey breast, 5 strawberries

Meal 3 (usually ends up being post workout): 5 oz. chicken, 4 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 c brown rice or 1 apple, 1 c green veggies or salad with 2 tbsp low cal dressing

Meal 4: Same as meal 2

Meal 5: 6 oz. lean beef, chicken, turkey, fish, or sirloin steak, 2 c green veggies, 2 tsp flax oil

Supplements:  glutamine, 3 Beverly Mass aminos with each meal, 3 Beverly Liver tablets with each meal, 2 Beverly Antioxidants after training, and of course my multi-vitamin.  I also take extra calcium/magnesium and fish oil tablets (which help my allergies).  I also take extra potassium and B vitamins.  Geesh, I do take a lot of stuff, huh, lol.

I will be following this until I stop seeing results. My first evaluation (body fat test) of how it is working will be right before I go to Nationals for speed skating so it will end up being a  3 week time frame. During the week I'm at Nationals I won't be able to follow the diet and will have to get back on it when I get back from Nationals.  And as far as the skating goes, for those who may find it interesting reading about my competing in speed skating, I am going to create a separate journal for that.

Krypto's Aug & Nov 2001 BB Progress Photos


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi KryptoAllez!

Good luck with your diet and speed skating!  Lina just finished a 12 week program with Beverly.  She may have some good pointers or advice with thier diets you might be interested in.  She's a sweetheart!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Krupto 

How are you? Coincidentally I was on abc last night and saw your pics there! You look great!!!! Supplement store owner, huh? Lucky gal! So everything at cost price and try all those fun samples? Jealous here!!! Looking forward to reading your journal! oops, I just noticed another journal of yours ... Is it ok to post here?

Mochy, actually did 7/8 weeks of Beverly.  Had good results so far but interrupted by my upcoming vaca... Ah vel, c'est la vie  but I'll continue when I get back!  Thanks sweetie for the compliment!!!!! Made my day!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks Gr8 KYRPTO!   


DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hi KryptoAllez!
> 
> Good luck with your diet and speed skating!  Lina just finished a 12 week program with Beverly.  She may have some good pointers or advice with thier diets you might be interested in.  She's a sweetheart!



Thanks for the warm welcome!



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey Krypto
> 
> How are you? Coincidentally I was on abc last night and saw your pics there! You look great!!!! Supplement store owner, huh? Lucky gal! So everything at cost price and try all those fun samples? Jealous here!!! Looking forward to reading your journal! oops, I just noticed another journal of yours ... Is it ok to post here?
> ...



Thanks lina!  Yeah, new supplement store owner, it's only been a little over a year now, supps are still expensive even from the distributors, we still end up with a good size bill by the end of the month, ack!  But yeah, I do have a bad habit of trying everything new that we get in, sure doesn't help my protein bar addiction, lol!

You're fine to post here, the other journal is my speed skating journal.  I just thought I'd simplify things a bit by keeping them separate since they are two separate sports/activities, feel free to post on either.

As far as the Beverly diet is going, I'm fine if I take some kind of thermo that kills my appetite.  Today I didn't and I've been freaking starving all day long, it sucks!!  I just knew it was going to come to this.  I got as far as I could on just cleaning up my diet and not touching my calories but since I can't get any leaner, now I have to cut calories and add more cardio, drat!  I was really hoping I could get as lean as I desire WITHOUT having to starve.  It sucks, I'm hungry all the time, even after I just ate!  How did you fare with the Beverly diet?  Weren't you hungry/starving all the time?  That being hungry all the time is the hardest part for me.  I've never had to diet in my life, I've always eaten as much as I wanted whenever I wanted and have never had to go hungry for so long so this is new to me and let me tell ya, I'm hating it, bigtime!  Any advice?


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks Gr8 KYRPTO!
> 
> 
> DP



Thanks DP!  Always nice knowing you're around to keep me in line so I don't do something crazy, like eating 8 meals a day!   But darn, that was nice, eating every 2 hours.  No wonder I'm starving so much on this Beverly diet, less calories, MUCH longer to go between meals, I'm hating this starving crap!  AAAAAAHHHHH!!!!  It sucks!  If this doesn't get me cut, I'm convinced that NOTHING will!  I'd better not be starving for nothing, that's all I gotta say.  BPB is gonna be putting up with my grouchiness from lack of food pretty soon, it's starting to drive me crazy and it hasn't even been a week yet!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 2, 2002)

There is still one last option! 


DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There is still one last option!
> 
> 
> DP



Huh?  

Yeah, like I said, I feel like this is about all I have left, is the calorie cutting til I'm starving all the time crap cause a clean diet with lifting and twice a week intense speed skating practices wasn't working to get me any leaner.  This is my last option that I know of, less calories on a clean diet and more cardio.  Even the fat burners seemed to only work on me for the first 2 weeks!  I'll let ya know in about 3 weeks whether or not I made any progress when BPB takes my bf again.  And if it is working, I just hope the week I spend at Nationals doesn't set me back too far!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 2, 2002)

There is one more option...we have talked about it before!

Ask BPB...he'll remember the sacrifices invovled! 

DP


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There is one more option...we have talked about it before!
> 
> Ask BPB...he'll remember the sacrifices invovled!
> ...



Giggle....let me guess......going off the birth control pills?

Am I right, huh huh, am I?   Do I get a prize if I'm right?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> 
> 
> Giggle....let me guess......going off the birth control pills?
> ...




HC, you're damn GOOD!   You're the prize! 

I don't want to freak the ladies out....like I did with gum and sweetners....butt......and this is a BIG BUTT 

Things that can stall/thwart fat loss!

1) HRT (Homone Replacement Therapy)
2) Birth Control
3) Thyroid Medication
4)  Antidepressants
5) Other Prescription Medicines

and...........

6)  Just plain being metabolically resistant to fat loss efforts.....usually because of years of yo-yo dieting....and the body acclimating too quickly to your efforts


THIS FYI ONLY....DO NOT, I REPEAT "DO NOT" ALTER YOUR B/C OR MEDICATION W/O CONSULTING YOUR HEALTH CARE PRACTIONER 

Sorry Kyrpto to enbed this in your Journal....I know you know this already!! 


DP


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KryptoAllez *_
> 
> Thanks lina!  Yeah, new supplement store owner, it's only been a little over a year now, supps are still expensive even from the distributors, we still end up with a good size bill by the end of the month, ack!  But yeah, I do have a bad habit of trying everything new that we get in, sure doesn't help my protein bar addiction, lol!
> 
> ...



What kinda thermo are you taking? Are you doing any of their supps besides the UltraSize like their liver pills, amino pills, etc.?

I wasn't hungry on the first phase of my diet which was lil' higher in cals, fat, and more carbs.. On my second phase I craved the carbs and always doubting whether I had enuf cals but also not too hungry, loved the carb up days... I didn't loose any weight, but did loose fat and gained some muscle.  I have no advice for you, sorry, as I'm a novice to this.  I learn by doing, and I haven't been doing this for very long... 

DP, had already mentioned one point that popped into my head when you say you have a hard time loosing... thyroids... but every one uses that claim when they have a hard time loosing... another is, I heard you have to cycle your thermogenics for it to be effective, is that true DP?

Anyway, good luck!  Yeah, it does suck if you are hungry, maybe you need to up your fats to keep the tummy full


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 3, 2002)

Must be NICE!  BPB isn't starving on his diet either!  Dang!  Anyway, I have no carb up's in my diet, probably because they don't have my carbs low enough to warrant that.  I think I'm just plain hungry all the time, starving other times cause my body WANTS to be bigger, or at least carry more body fat than it is.  That is something my dad said whenever I told him I'm so hungry all the time.  It makes total sense.  I've always heard that everybody has a genetic setpoint of body weight and composition and I have a feeling I'm fighting mine, and especially with being on the b/c pills.  I know that doesn't help.  It's not my thyroid as I've had that checked before, not too long ago.  It just seems that since I've been doing this that others have an easier time getting leaner.  Only thing I can figure is that it is my genetics (with the setpoint thing) and the b/c pills, probably a combination of both.  I will give this diet plenty of time to work and see where it gets me.  If it doesn't do much even though I'm starving half the time, then I will have to attribute it to the b/c pills and in that case probably just be satisfied with where I'm at as far as leanness goes.  Cause remembering the days before b/c pills, I just don't wanna go back there again!

As far as Beverly supplements go, I take their Mass Aminos, Liver tablets, Antioxidant tablets, and of course the Ultra Size.  As far as Thermo's go, I'm not taking any regularly right now but I've used Met-rx Thermicore and the old Syntrax Adipokinetix, also a Worldwide Thermo drink.  And I never kept taking them, always took weekends off and one day off during the week cause I won't take anything with ephedrine in it when I have to speed skate, heart rate gets up enough as it is.

The hardest times for me on this diet are the times when I'm really starving which happens if I get woken up during the night, I wake up really hungry or after speed skating practices.  After speed skating practices my appetite seems to go on overdrive and it's VERY hard to not eat cheat foods (carbs) or eat too much of something.  One good point so far is that I don't seem to be experiencing any lack of energy at speed skating practices unless my body is just plain spent which I HAVE noticed I am taking longer to recover on these reduced calories.  For this reason, the week before Nationals there will be no working out for me so my body can recover and I can get my full strength back in time to race my best.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

I take it that BPB stands for some dude over at abc.... whose name is it?

Another question is... Beverly tells you that this is a 2000 cal diet but do you actually plug it into Fitday to make sure?  They always seem to be off with me by about 200 cals...even when I count the Liver and Amino pills in...

Hang in there Krypto!!!!!! Be strong!!!!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 4, 2002)

Yeah, that's a good point, I did actually try adding up the calories (including the Aminos and Liver) and came up with only 1711!!  Now I realize that I could be off some cause it was kind of difficult to figure out how much is in a certain number of oz of steak and stuff like that but geesh, I didn't figure I should be off by THAT much!  This is one reason why I didn't go to Beverly earlier for a diet cause I figured they'd have me friggin starving cause I've seen the diets other women close to my stats have been on.  But I got so frustrated with not seeing anymore progress that I decided what the heck, I'll give Beverly a try.

BPB is my husband, he's on here and has posted.  We're also on Abc altho he is known as Big Pappa B on Abc.

I'll have to check out that Fitday site, I hear about it all the time, lots of women from other boards use it too.


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

Yeah, once you get the hang of Fitday it goes pretty easily, esp. if you eat the same thing every day like me, LOL!  Also make sure the amounts of food you eat is ounces before cooking... It is impt to weigh all your foods on the scale.....It's a pain, but it does make a difference..... You can get one at Walmart, Target, etc. for cheap.


----------



## BPB (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I take it that BPB stands for some dude over at abc.... whose name is it?



Here I am Lina


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey Big Papa Bear!!! 

Ya on the East Coast too, huh?
Up early like me?

Need some coffee....


----------



## BPB (Jul 5, 2002)

Up early??? I've bben up since noon. At worki right now and get off at 8am. I'm way past needing SOME coffee. 1 Pot down along with a fat burner for good measure


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh so the graveyard shift, eh while LMB is asleep? Little Mama Bear, hehehe !  Oh, yeah coffee and a fat burner, wtg!!! Good combo...


----------



## BPB (Jul 5, 2002)

graveyard not too bad. Working by myself,watching movies and surfing the net while YOU pay me. Ah the Air Force..a great way of life


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Your another one of those, eh? Who else in the AF around here.... Albob I think, lots of military guys on here!!!LAM used to be don't remember which branch. 

I guess we pay you so we can sleep good at night!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey, who said you two could have a conversation on MY journal?  Hehehehe, j/k, go right ahead.  

Thought this would be good to post in my journal in case others run into the same problem, this has been happening to me lately:

I'm having a problem with this Beverly diet I'm on. Don't get me wrong, I do like it as I think it is working, it's been about a week since I've been on it and I've lost 2 lbs, some muscle I'm sure or at least my strength has already gone down.  However, I have been getting low blood sugar symptoms on it. I get so hungry between meals that it gives me headaches, hot flashes, and several times I get to feeling nauseous, weak and shakey, and sometimes feel like I'll pass out if I push it too much. The symptoms are worse when I take a fat burner in an effort to curb my herendous appetite. And I feel like I didn't even eat anything after some of my meals. I try taking a fat burner and those low blood sugar symptoms are even worse! I felt like this earlier today about an hour after my second meal, was just doing abs and had to stop a few times for fear of throwing up or passing out. I had to forego my jump roping because of feeling like this. I felt this was really bad and knew that if I had something to eat, I wouldn't feel like this anymore, so I had a Met-Rx RTD40 while at the gym (not on my Beverly diet) and now I feel fine. So question is, what to do about this? It doesn't always happen but it seems to be happening more frequently the longer I'm on this diet. Based on these symptoms and my observations as I have a history of getting like this, I'm theorizing that my body produces too much insulin no matter what I eat and clears too much sugar out of my bloodstream causing low blood sugar and that would also explain my body's resistance to losing fat. My mom was diagnosed with hypoglycemia and I know that there is some diabetes in my family. Do you have any suggestions on what I can do? I'd really like to continue getting leaner and it seems the only way is to keep on this calorie reduction but I don't want to get like this all the time, feeling nauseous and like passing out doesn't appeal to me at all! Help!

I asked for DP's advice and he came to my aid once again, nice man that he is.  And here is his response, thought this might help someone else:



> ...when you first told me you were eating 8 meals....and even before that.....when you would have to "snack" a lot......the WORD came into my mind! I believe, you, me, SG, and MG had talked about it too!...And now you just answered your own question!
> 
> _"However, I have been getting low blood sugar symptoms on it...
> My mom was diagnosed with hypoglycemia and I know that there is some diabetes in my family..." _
> ...



So basically, since I cannot always get to bed earlier, I will continue to follow the Beverly diet with a slight variation.  I will eat every 2.5 hours so if I end up having to add an extra meal, I will, and the extra meal will be one of the Beverly diet meals like chicken breast and strawberries or chicken breast and green veggies.  Hopefully I can still get some good results from this diet.  Will keep you posted!


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Good advice from DP and your plan sounds good!  

I'll check on you when I get back and that's when your Nationals are right, around that time? So I'll be back in August and see how things are...

Take Care and yep, it's best to listen to your body....


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 5, 2002)

Yep, we'll do.  I never compromise my health.

Nationals is July 23-27th, I've been trying to clear my head, been feeling nervous and anxious already.  And I keep having dreams that I'm late for my races!  Ack!

I've been doubting myself as to whether or not I can "hang" with National caliper Standard Classic Ladies.  My coach seems to think I can and he keeps telling me I need to clear my head and not worry about the others, just worry how I am skating and skate my best and whatever happens happens.  He says if anything at least it will tell me where I am in comparison so I know.  One thing's for sure, I will never stop trying to be better!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 7, 2002)

*ONE WEEK UPDATE (on this current Beverly diet) * 

Fri night 27 June weighed in at 140 lbs
Sat morning 28 June weighed in at 139.5 lbs

Fri night 5 Jul weighed in at 138 lbs
Sat morning 6 Jul weighed in at 137.5 lbs

So I lost a total of 2 lbs so far. The lowered carb intake also has me holding less water. If I start eating a lot of carbs, I will normally hold 2-3 lbs of water weight so my morning weights would usually be less by at least 1-2 lbs.

As far as how it's going, I am ALWAYS hungry on this diet and if I don't get something to eat by the 3 hour mark, I'm ready to rip someone's head off. I am freaking STARVING by 3 hours later and I get very irritable, lose my patience real quick kind of thing. I also start getting hot flashes, my first symptom of low blood sugar so I must eat by the 3 hour mark on this diet. So even though the diet says I can only have 5 meals, you'd better believe if I'm awake too long (and it's beyond my control) I WILL be eating another meal! Now if this slows down the fat burning process then so be it cause I'm not gonna pass out from hunger! 

Other than that, ~looks around to see if DP is listening cause I know what he is going to say~ either I'm losing muscle, or just the fact that I am on lower carbs, I do NOT have the strength I used to have! For chest, using dumbbells, I am not getting out as many reps at the same weight and even having to go down a weight cause I can't get enough reps out!  And I KNOW it is NOT in my head cause I wasn't even thinking about it until I had to stop and wonder why the heck I couldn't push my normal weight the normal amount of reps!! This sucks! I absolutely HATE having to drop DOWN a weight from what I NORMALLY do!  It's one huge ego crusher, I want to be strong too dammit!  BPB keeps telling me to stop worrying about it, this is what happens when you cut and it's not like I'm trying to be a powerlifter or something and that I am strong even if I think I'm not.  He tries to make me feel better, how sweet.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Krypto!
Looks like your doing great.  Hang in there girl!  Whenever I start a serious cut of some sort I always seem to go down in weight but within a week or so I am back up to my normal weights.  I don't know why that happens but I don't stress about it as long as I am lifting normal again within a week or so.  Just hang in, you seem to be a strong individual with alot of willpower.


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey Krypto!
> Looks like your doing great.  Hang in there girl!  Whenever I start a serious cut of some sort I always seem to go down in weight but within a week or so I am back up to my normal weights.  I don't know why that happens but I don't stress about it as long as I am lifting normal again within a week or so.  Just hang in, you seem to be a strong individual with alot of willpower.



Yeah, ya know, I noticed that about myself too!  Whenever I start something new, I seem to drop a few pounds the first week or two but then my weight goes right back up to 140 lbs!    It even happened when I started taking a fat burner, the first two weeks the lbs just started dropping off but after 2 weeks I was back up to 140 and then never dropped any  more again, even though I was still taking the fat burner!  Beats me, I'm still trying to figure that one out.  We'll see if it happens again on this Beverly diet.  If it does, I'm convinced my body WANTS to be 140 lbs and that's all there is to it.  That's fine with me as long as the fat keeps leaving!

Got any ideas on that one doc?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

LOL
Krypto - I was talking talking about your w8 lifting not your body w8.  Sorry, didn't mean for the confusion.


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> LOL
> Krypto - I was talking talking about your w8 lifting not your body w8.  Sorry, didn't mean for the confusion.




  Hehehehehehehehehe.  Boy do I feel silly!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 12, 2002)

*2 Week Update!*

Time for a 2 week update.  Good news, I'm still not starving for nothing, and the starving isn't as bad now.  I'd have to say now that I'm not starving anymore, just hungry all the time and very hungry when I'm approaching that 3 hour mark.  But the hunger pangs are much more bearable now.  Thank goodness!

So...  last week (and these are morning weights): 137.5 lbs
This morning:  136 lbs

So I lost another 1.5 lbs this past week, cool beans!  Gee, I hope I don't whither away to nothing!  I don't think this is too much weight to be losing in one week but I KNOW I'm losing some muscle as my poundages I lift have dropped some.  I know I have no choice now though as even on a very strict cutting diet I was not getting any leaner so calorie cutting and increasing the cardio were the only options left.  So that is what I'm doing and it's working.

Got all my lifting in this week so today is a day off, tomorrow is speed skating practice, then on Sunday I will start my lifting split again for the last time before Nationals.  Thursday will be my last day of ANY exercise as I'll be giving my body a full 4 days off in preparation for Nationals.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

sounds like a good plan, and contrats on teh 1.5lbs in a week. I think that sounds totally safe.  

oh yeah and good luck at nationals.


----------



## danilee (Jul 12, 2002)

Krypto,

Hi, just read through you journal the other day...It seems you are doing great...I have a few questions if you don't mind...

You are a competive speed skater, and that is the compeitions you are talking about right?  I have to ask what the bodyfat level on a high caliber skater is...You look PERFECT to me...Afterall, female ATHLETES, in power and speed sports need to carry more softness(not ripped), just to have the energy to go fast, is that true?  I know the first time I started to restrict food, I was just the same way as you are now...If I look at my old emails to my diet coach, I was always complaining of hunger, and I am no speed skater, gosh I don't even like cardio.. 

Are you planning on competing in Bodybuilding?  If not, don't worry about you body telling you you are starving(eat more), as IMO you probably would suffer perfomrmance in your chosen sport, if you are looking for low teens11 or 12is bodyfat percentiles.  I know it does not feel good to do anything active when you are dieting to get that low...How do you intend on maintaining this?  That said, I think you are doing great, and have a very upbeat, and lively spirit...I just wondered if you were intending on fighting your body for low percentages of bodyfat after you get there, or if this is just a goal to have said yeah you did it....

I am just reading you struggles and I am right there with you girl, I just never thought that power athletes like sprinters really restrict food....It is a new one to me, because I am worthless on a diet, and people think I am strong when I am lean, but my strengh declines rapidly...I am strong when I don't look it 

Take care
danilee


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 12, 2002)

I am one of the few who is as lean and muscular as I am in my sport, yeah, I compete in Inline Speed Skating.  There are two other girls who I know of who are also pretty lean, probably around 13-14% body fat but they also don't have much muscle, they are very thin.  The ones who are thicker, carrying more muscle mass, are not as lean as I am.  So yeah, I'm unusual in my sport from what I've seen of the other females, even the Pro's.  I am just looking to get as lean as I can and still skate well.  I think what gives me the most motivation is that I know of a speed skating couple who both also used to compete in bodybuilding at the same time they competed in inline speed skating AND placed in BOTH!  So I know it can be done.  And I thrive on challenge so why not.  I really want to make it as far as I can in speed skating and for right now, the bodybuilding is just something else I enjoy doing.  The bodybuilding is more of a hobby right now.  And I am working to get leaner cause I think 12-13% is probably gonna give me the look I really want.  All I know is that I would like to have more definition in my legs and a bit more in my abs.  And I just enjoy working at it, kinda like something else to focus on besides speed skating.  I work VERY hard at both.  I just enjoy it.  A future bodybuilding competition is not out of the question for me but for now I am happy just competing in speed skating and letting bodybuilding just be a second hobby.

And as far as the dieting goes, I do try to balance it with speed skating.  That's why when I wrote to Beverly for my diet, I told them I am a speed skater and don't want my performance to suffer.  I would have to say that I am not having any problems so far performing well at practice but I have noticed that it is taking me much longer to recover from both lifting and skating.  And each and every time I've had some serious competition come up, I have let up on my diet and allowed myself more carbs, just more clean carbs.  And I will do the same before a practice if I feel I need it, if I feel kinda drained or weak.  I will usually eat more carbs the day prior to a competition or practice and so far it has worked well.  One thing the dieting has taught me is that I don't need NEAR as many carbs as I thought I did!  So now I've actually got a better handle on what kind of carb intake I need to perform well, which is much lower than I used to eat!  So in this way it should work out that I am eating just enough carbs to perform well at speed skating but not too many as to store any fat.  So basically, my bodybuilding and fat loss just takes a back seat when I'm involved in a serious speed skating competition.  With practices I am able to experiment a bit to see what calories/ratios I perform best at.  And of course I try to do the minimum so that I can continue to lose fat.

This is exactly why after Thursday the 18th that I am stopping all exercise and then starting on Saturday the 20th, I will slowly start increasing my clean carbs so that by Tuesday, my first day of racing at Nationals, I should be fully recovered and carbed up to perform my best.  Make sense?  So even though I am dieting most of the time, trying to get leaner, I make adjustments in time to be able to skate my best.  Of course doing this will make the fat loss take longer, make reaching my goal of 12% take longer, but it's no big deal to me since I'm not looking to compete in bodybuilding just yet.  Once I get to the bodyfat I desire, I may try a local bodybuilding show but I don't plan on getting real serious with it.  And based on what I've seen at the local shows, I'd have a good shot at placing, which is way cool.  

Thanks for your interest in this Danilee!  It's my pleasure to answer any questions you have!  I know what you mean by being the strongest when you don't look it!  I was stronger when I wasn't as lean!  My poundages have gone down since I've been getting leaner.  There for a while they were going up, but once I got to the point of having to restrict my calories, what a difference!  Now I'm not as strong.    

And thanks dvlmn666!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 15, 2002)

*New Photos*

Decided to take some updated pics yesterday when we went to the gym to workout so I thought I'd go ahead and post links to all 3 sets of progress photos I have.  The photos are since I started getting serious about my diet which was in August 2001 at which time I started off at 22% body fat and by the time I had the photos taken about 2 weeks later, I'd gotten down to 19% body fat.  I had been lifting for about 1 1/2 yrs prior to the first set of photos.  You'll have to excuse my crappy posing, lol.

August 2001 19% body fat 

November 2001 16.6% body fat 

July 2002 (body fat unknown) 

The last set of photos is on our personal web page, we are in the process of creating our own web page and transferring all my BB pics over there.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 15, 2002)

That is a great progression of pics!!!  Very nice abs... and everything else   Keep up the good work!

Joe


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> That is a great progression of pics!!!  Very nice abs... and everything else   Keep up the good work!
> 
> Joe



Why thank you joecamp4!  And I have every intention of keeping it up, thanks for the motivation!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 16, 2002)

Did I mention I HATE CUTTING! Geesh, it's easy to take your strength and energy level for granted when you're getting enough calories! Also easy to take for granted your short recovery times. Ever since I've been taking in less calories than maintenance, it is taking me freaking forever to recover from my workouts! And I keep forgetting to take my glutamine so I know that is not helping either. Geesh, I just end up feeling so spent and all sore just after doing back and chest workouts.

So today I go to do shoulders, and let me just say this, I definitely should've waited another day to work them as they were still fatigued from yesterday's chest workout! But I didn't want to do triceps and biceps either cause my arms are still feeling it from doing back and chest, geesh! It's like I can't even recover in time now for my next workout! I never had this problem before! It sucks! Cutting just friggin sucks! Not to mention my lifts are down! I'm down to using the 35's for dumbbell press, shoulders, and down to using the 40's on dumbbell flat bench press. Friggin sucks! And I'm just all sore for way too long! AAAAAAAHHHHHHH!! All so that I can be more cut!

Okay, I'll stop whining now.    All I know is that I'm bumping my carbohydrate intake up by Saturday so that I'm completely, 100% recovered strength and energy wise with full glycogen stores in time for racing at the National Championships come Tuesday morning. Gee, I hope I didn't lose too much of my leg strength on this diet!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: New Photos*



> _*Originally posted by KryptoAllez *_
> Decided to take some updated pics yesterday when we went to the gym to workout so I thought I'd go ahead and post links to all 3 sets of progress photos I have.  The photos are since I started getting serious about my diet which was in August 2001 at which time I started off at 22% body fat and by the time I had the photos taken about 2 weeks later, I'd gotten down to 19% body fat.  I had been lifting for about 1 1/2 yrs prior to the first set of photos.  You'll have to excuse my crappy posing, lol.
> 
> August 2001 19% body fat
> ...




K, you have definitely made some nice  progress....and you are now leaner, denser, more cut and much stronger looking!  I'd say your BF is down some too.....GR8 work! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

Krypto, I just looked at all your pics from a year ago to now.  I just want to say that you look absolutely amazing and have accomplished quite a bit in a years time.  Good luck on your cut and girl..............you look fantastic.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

Awesome pics! You are kick'in ass. Keep up the super work!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 19, 2002)

*3 Week Update - July 19, 2002*

Thanks Mochy and newly_buff!  I appreciate that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for a 3 week update, good news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last week weight: 136 lbs
Today's weight: 136 lbs 

Body fat 3 weeks ago: 17.7%
Body fat today: 15.3%

So woohoo! Yes, yes, yes! And I must say I sure am liking 15%! I kept suspecting that I was catching a glimse of my bicep veins and BPB mentioned the same thing a week or two ago. I must say it is definitely confirmed! I was doing weighted tricep dips and there they were! Woohoo! Then I was doing barbell curls and I saw them again! You can just barely see the outline of them trying to pop thru my skin. Let me just say I have never in my life EVER seen my bicep veins before so this is WAY cool for me! 15% body fat rocks! And not that this has been the first time I've been asked this question but on my way back downstairs from working out some guy asked if I compete. People have been assuming lately that I do, hehe. I tell them no, maybe someday but for right now my heart is into competing in speed skating. But this is EXACTLY what I wanted, to look like I compete! So almost a year ago I set that goal, that I would like to look like I could compete in a bodybuilding competition and lo and behold, I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!

Now, next thing I'm worried about... this next week! I know I cannot stay on a good bodybuilding diet as #1 it would be impossible with my being inside a rink all day and #2 I wouldn't have enough energy to skate my best in all my races. So I will end up eating more carbs than usual and not slow burning carbs like sweet potatoes and brown rice, as that would be impossible being inside a rink all day and staying at a hotel. So I am really worried that I am gonna put fat back on after I've worked so hard and come so far. I am really liking being this lean, being able to make out my bicep veins, you can see all the quad muscles in my legs just when I am walking down stairs, etc. I DON'T WANNA LOSE THAT!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody got any advice or words of wisdom and comfort?


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 21, 2002)

July 21, 2002

Oh my gosh do I feel bloated!  Ack!  Yeah, definitely don't wanna feel like this before a race!  Anyway, as of yesterday I went off my Beverly diet and started carbing up for my speed skating Nationals competition which starts on Tues July 23.  And oh my gosh, I've always said as soon as I start taking in a bit more carbs how my weight will skyrocket right back up!  Well, so after last night's big carb up, I got on the scale and I put on 5 lbs in ONE day!  HOLY FRIGGIN COW!!  I went from 136 lbs yesterday morning, up to 141 lbs by the time I finished a day of extra carbs and a carb up!  Geesh!  Is this really normal?!  Doc?  Why do I get the feeling after Nationals I'm gonna have to work to get back where I was again?  And that would be to get back down to 15%.  Dang, I just know I'll be back up to 17-18% after this week.  My body seems to go right back around there whenever I go off my diet.  And that friggin sucks!!  Ah well, I guess I just can't complain too much when I focus on more than one sport.  I suppose I will end up running right around 18% body fat when I'm packing in the carbs for speed skating then be around 15% when I've been focusing more on bodybuilding and my diet.  I guess I will have to be satisfied with that if I am going to keep up BOTH sports.  Any comments or opinions?

Anyway, next update will be after I get back from Nationals.  I don't know for sure though whether I'd want to get my body fat done again just to see if I'm right or not.  It's like when I have my body fat taken when I'm on creatine or a lot of carbs, it always reads higher, like around 18% yet 2-3 weeks later I am able to drop down to 15% so I have to wonder if this 3% difference isn't truly fat but insteads just water weight and water weight is affecting the readings.  Maybe I should have taken my body fat last night after a day of more carbs and carbing up cause if it read back to 17-18%, then it would HAVE to be just water weight cause it's not like you could put on a couple lbs of fat in ONE day, am I right?  I'm just so paranoid, I don't wanna lose my definition!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 21, 2002)

*Krypto,*

SHUT UP!  GO RACE AND KICK SOME ASS  

DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 21, 2002)

OKAY!!!   

Hehe, I didn't expect anything less from ya!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 30, 2002)

First off, by the way doc, the carb up worked great!  I was completely recovered, restored, up to full strength, lots of energy by Tuesday morning!

Well, I'm back.  And I don't think that week of eating as many carbohydrates, and simple carbohydrates as I wanted even did me much harm, thankfully!  And boy did I ever enjoy that!!  Mmmmmmm, mmmmmm, mmmmmm, lol! Seems most of the weight I gained is just water weight, which is blurring my definition.  I've already dropped 3 lbs just since Sunday evening.  I got back up to 142 lbs over that week, up from 136.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my Tanita scale, altho I know it isn't correct, even read me at 15% which is what I was before I left for Nationals.  So hopefully it is right and all I gained was water weight while on my weak binge of carbohydrates.  I wanted to get BPB to go ahead and caliper me again just to see but we haven't had a chance yet, been busy.  Plus, with my holding water it'll probably read me different anyway so there probably isn't really a good way to tell.  I was also on creatine for about 2 weeks so that would throw it off as well.

But anyway, I picked up a really nasty sinus/head cold on Friday while still at Nationals, Saturday I was worse, Sunday I was miserable, and today I am still congested and coughing, head still hurts.  I have NO immune system whatsoever, I'm convinced, when I'm in race mode.  But I really don't wanna wait any longer to go back to lifting and my diet as I've been off of it long enough, off from lifting for about 2 weeks now and off the diet for over a week, HAVE to get back to it, back to lifting and getting leaner!  I will just take it easy, nothing too intense until I get over this cold.

So, as of this morning I am back on my Beverly diet, back on my lifting schedule and I weighed in at 139 lbs, still 15% as far as I know, just holding extra water from all the carbohydrates.  Can't wait for my crisper definition to come back again!  

I will probably not be training for speed skating, at least not indoors until September as my coach usually gives us a month off after Nationals.  Then I will go back to training twice a week, formal practices and other times some drills or outdoor skating on my own.  I am going to have a set training program this year written specifically for me and what areas I need the most work on, techinque for one!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 30, 2002)

Welcome back Krypto! 

Glad the carb-up worked, and in reading your progress reports from BPB, I hope you are please with your National Standing!  You did gr8! 


DP


----------



## KryptoAllez (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks doc, that means a lot!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Aug 2, 2002)

Bump for Lina!

Hey girl, I'm still posting on here, I suppose I don't update it as much as I should but I feel like everyday is pretty much the same.  I used to keep a more updated, detailed journal but it just got old.

I went back on my Beverly diet, haven't taken a body fat measurement yet since I've been back from Nationals but I don't think I gained much of anything besides water.  The only difference I notice in my definition, now that I think I've gotten rid of the extra water, is that my bicep veins that had finally made an appearance for the first time in my life have not appeared yet since I've been back.  So I'm not sure whether that means I've gained a little fat back or what.  I'll get a good look later today when I do my tricep dips as that is when I'll usually see them.

So far this week I'm pretty darn sore from working out which is to be expected since I had a week and a half off.  I did chest on Tues, back on Wed, and yesterday I was supposed to do shoulders & abs but only ended up doing abs cause my shoulders were still sore from chest.  Normally I start with chest on Monday and so by Thursday it isn't a problem but I took off Monday cause of being sick with this nasty cold (which I'm almost completely over now).  So today I'm going to do a shortened version since I have to do 3 body parts now today.  Today will be shoulders, triceps, and biceps.

So anyway, my definition still looks good, everyone has told me they can't even tell I pigged out for a week, LOL!  So that's good.  Just hoping those bicep veins reappear soon!

My plan is to keep cutting until October 1st, then I'm gonna bump my calories back up to maintenance to slightly above and focus on gaining strength instead of losing fat.  I'll do that til the end of February then back to cutting.  That way I get a break from trying to cut as I've only been doing it for the past YEAR!  It's time for a change!  And if I'm gonna keep being a bodybuilder, then I might as well go thru the cutting and bulking cycles too!  Just maybe not quite a TRUE bulk, more like just maintaining, taking a break from cutting.


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey Girlie!!!

Thanks for the update!!!

I couldn't agree with mochy and the rest!!!! Your pics look fantastic!!!! What is all that complaining for????? I actually read and saw your pics on abc last night.... 

You should be definitely proud and what do those *(&^%% judges at those bikini contests know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wowza!!!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Aug 2, 2002)

Aw, thanks Lina!


----------



## KryptoAllez (Aug 2, 2002)

*Aug 2, 2002*

Okay, I'm gonna try to keep this updated a bit better.   

So I discovered it's not difficult for me to get back into lifting, no problem at all there. But... I sure have trouble getting back to the strict dieting!! The first two days of being back on my Beverly diet (previously posted) I didn't make it thru without a cheat or two. So Tues & Wed I wasn't totally clean, I had a protein bar or two as well as some fig newtons one day (left over from Nationals), and a high protein physique cookie and brownie (too many carbs)! I did however, at least have the cheats either at breakfast or right after my workout so not AS bad as it could've been. Anyway, but I told myself, Thursday is August 1st, after that, NO more cheats! So, I have been good since yesterday. I have a pool party to go to tonight though so I'm sure I'll end up having something I'm not supposed to! All and all though, for this having to be my lifestyle, I think I do pretty well.

My workout this week, didn't work out on Monday as I usually do, gave my body a day rest from the stress and traveling from Nationals and to get over a nasty cold. So this week looked like this:

All sets to failure of course (except abs).

Monday - off

Tuesday - chest
4 sets 8-12 reps flat bench, smith machine
3 sets 8-12 reps incline bench, dumbbells
4 sets 8-12 reps life circuit pec dec machine

Wednesday - back & cardio
6 sets 10-15 reps pulldowns on a machine, alternating grips between wide and close, 3 each
3 sets 8-12 reps on cable row
4 sets 10-15 reps on pullover machine
30 min cardio on elliptical trainer

Thursday was gonna do shoulders but they were still sore from my chest workout so just did abs & cardio.
4 sets of 25 reps curls on incline bench
4 sets of 25 reps on a nautilus lower ab machine
4 sets of 25 reps on a crunch machine
4 sets of 20 reps on nautilus twisty machine
20 min cardio on elliptical trainer

Friday - shoulders, triceps, biceps

Shoulders
4 sets 8-12 reps military press on smith machine
6 sets 8-12 reps on side lateral machine with last set a double drop set

Triceps
3 sets 6-10 reps weighted dips, 4th set using my own bodyweight
3 sets 12-15 reps skull crushers
3 sets 12 reps pushdowns on life circuit machine with last 2 sets using more weight on the negative

Biceps
3 sets 12 reps curls on life circuit machine
3 sets 10 reps alternating incline bench curls

I normally do at least 3 exercises per bodypart but time was short today.


----------



## KryptoAllez (Aug 12, 2002)

*Aug 5-9 Workouts*

Geesh! Here it is a week later and I'm just now posting my workout from LAST week! Well, I meant to post on Friday but I ran out of time, went out of town (to visit family) over the weekend and couldn't get on to post until today. Ah well, better late than never.  

MONDAY - Chest

1) Smith machine flat bench press
4 sets 8-12 reps to failure

2) Incline dumbbell press
4 sets 8-12 reps to failure

3)LifeCircuit machine pec deck
3 sets 10-12 reps
2 more regular sets supersetted with half reps 10-12 reps

30 min cardio on elliptical crosstrainer

TUESDAY - Back

1) Wide Grip pullups
6 sets to failure starting with 10 lbs assist moving up to 60 lbs assist (as many as I could do)

2) Close grip reverse hand pullups
4 sets to failure starting with 40 lbs assist working my way down to 10 lbs assist (as many as I could do)

Machine rows

3) Wide grip
3 sets 8-12 to failure

4) Close/parallel grip
3 sets 8-12 to failure

30 min cardio on elliptical crosstrainer

WEDNESDAY - Abs

1) Incline bench sit-ups
4 sets 25 reps (full situps)

2) Incline bench crunches
4 sets 25 reps

3) Torso machine (for obliques)
4 sets 20-25 reps (at 60 lbs)

4) Leg crunches on a bench (for lower abs)
4 sets 25 reps

30 min cardio on elliptical crosstrainer

THURSDAY - Shoulders

1) LifeCircuit machine military press
Warm-up set 12 reps light weight
4 sets 10-12 reps with more weight applied to the negative (fairly explosive on positive, ever so slow on negative, talk about burning!)

2) Machine side laterals
8 sets 6-20 reps to failure, pyramiding down from 100 lbs to 30 lbs (doing as many as I could do on each), 30 sec rest in between

3) Machine rear delt
3 sets 8-12 reps to failure

PHEW!

30 min cardio on stationary bike

FRIDAY - Triceps

Note: Was supposed to do biceps but they were STILL sore from doing back on Tuesday!  (I guess all those pullups really fried them).

1) Weighted dips
Warm up set with own bodyweight
2 sets w/10 lbs 6-8 reps to failure
2 sets w/5 lbs 6-8 reps to failure
2 sets with own bodyweight 8-10 reps to failure

2) Old School's superset routine
3 sets of incline tricep extensions (I guess you'd call it) with EZ curl bar with close grip bench press

Okay, now this is why working triceps frustrates me so much. Why is it that except for dips, that every single tricep exercise I do seems to make every OTHER muscle group hurt besides my freakin' triceps!!! I feel like my traps, rear delts, and the back of my neck (sometimes among other things) is getting a heck of a workout, I feel them MORE than I do my friggin triceps! What is up with that? I cannot for the life of me seem to get that mind to muscle connection with my triceps and I'm sure that is one reason why they are a lagging muscle group on me! And actually, when I did the weighted dips, my chest felt like it was burning and ripping MORE than I felt my triceps. AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!! And anytime I do tricep exercises with the EZ curl bar, my friggin forearms and/or grip muscles hurt, almost like my wrists aren't in a natural position. And I know I'm doing the exercise correctly as BPB has watched me do skull crushers before and said I was doing them correctly. I'm starting to hate working triceps!!

3) LifeCircuit machine tricep pushdowns
4 sets 12 reps

Note: I am doing more cardio than I was doing before due to two factors. #1 I'm not speed skating right now so I'm missing out on a lot of cardio and #2 I recently stepped up my cardio along with the new diet I got on (the Beverly diet) since my fat loss had halted so I combined a new, calorie cutting diet with more cardio as well. Once I go back to speed skating, I may go back to just the two practices of speed skating to suffice as my cardio and just let the diet do the work to see if I still get good results without the extra cardio (in addition to speed skating). Hope that's not confusing.


----------

